# Whats the best thing to feed your fry?



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

What is the best quality food to feed baby Betta fry that you dont have to order online?


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Well good luck with the 'not having to order online' bit as what LFS you have in your area and what they carry is not exactly a precise thing. BBS (baby brine shrimp aka freshly hatched), infusoria, vinegar eels and supposedly there's some Hikari brand fry food I've also heard of... never seen that in stores though, but those are some of the foods baby fry will eat. Whether or not your store carries live cultures or any of the other stuff is another story. The BBS is often your best bet if you aren't going to buy online, as you may be able to find brine shrimp eggs at your LFS, which you can then hatch and have BBS.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Seems no one knows this or maybe just doesn't wanna say,
and I probably should continue not saying but seems so many determined people out there,

So instead of having dead and dying fry from starvation which I hate the thought of
you can use this, it's works for betta fry.









Walmart carries it and most fish stores around here have it too.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Chicklet!!! I will check all my local stores! Oh and I have a pair now. But I *WONT* be breeding them till the summer (3 weeks) as I feel I should wait until I have some time to handle the *challenge.*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good. That gives you time to make plans and get everything ready.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Chicklet thats some good info, do you know how long you should feed them that, and if you can feed them that as soon as their off their egg sack. Also is that a primary diet or should you feed them other stuff.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I will also try to find the BBS at the local fish stores as well. 
2 Crowtails
1 Guppy


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

When they are free swiming you feed them BBS/others listed
Then when they reach the age of 3 1/2 you feed them a regular diet
2 Crowtails
1 Guppy


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

sorry 3 1/2 months


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Alright I figured it was that way with most foods but I didnt know if this was the same.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My book says on day 4 or 5 you can begin feeding bbs and microworms. The liquid fry food can be fed the first few days. Hopefully, the package will tell you something.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You can ask others for their opinion......; ]


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes. Well said dramaqueene. But when they reach 3 1/2 months you can feed them what you feed your other Betta's


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats right.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Is it safe to feed them *small* bloodworms when they are free swiming? Its only like this big >>> --


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think so when they are that little. They can eat microworms. You have to get a culture and grow them yourself.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Crowntail Lover - bloodworms of that size will not be sufficient to feed to baby betta fry, as when they first start out, the fry are about that size themselves. They just can't eat something that big, it won't fit in their itsy bitsy mouths.
A helpful reference on betta fry size:
Betta Growth in Pictures


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good info.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I was refering to when they are 3-5 days old....
~~
I went to PetSmart today and they had BBShrimp there but I didnt buy because I wanted ask you guys first. It was is a food container, just like regular foods for the adult Bettas 
Is this alright to feed when they are 3-5 days old? My book says its safe, but I want a opinion from a breeder. 
Oh and I couldnt find the Wardleys Fry food there. So I guess I will searching till come time to breed. 
~
And of course I came home with two more Crowntails. 
Napolen, and Pearl.....
I couldnt stand those Bettas conditions. Every single one looked horrible. So I rescued the "healthy" two before they found the same fate..... They are well and healthy in their new habitats! 
Nepolan is a beautiful rainbow with a pale green, a baby blue, a pearl white, and red on the tips of his fins. He also has a gray spot right on the top of his head. 
Pearl is a pale gray that turns a bright blue when moving. She also has some red in her bottom fins. And two black stripes on her side.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it has to be newly hatched baby brine shrimp but I'm not sure.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I will just stick with finding the Wardleys! 
Do you know of a store that would have it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea. You could look online.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Walmarts and pets unlimited have it here in canada,

Walmart doesn't have it all the time, You just gotta keep looking until you catch it instock


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Speaking of Walmart, they don't have Hikari bio gold either.


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

doesnt smashed hard boiled egg yolk work?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I hope I will be able to find it. I will start searching the internet as well.....
And how do you do th yolk thing???? It sounds kool, and tastey! (for the fish) LOL : ]


----------



## defiantlypariah (May 7, 2009)

As an experienced breeder I have to tell you that feeding fry that Walmart stuff or any other pre-made food is generally the first step to losing your spawn. Betta fry do not usually eat something that is not moving. BBS must not be overfed or it will cause swim bladder and parasites, and bacteria and kill the fry. The best thing you can feed your fry until they are old enough to eat normal food, namely bloodworms, is microworms. The cultures are EASY to make. You can check Craigslist or put an ad on Craigslist or your local aquarium hobby forum for someone selling cultures. They typically only cost 5-10 bucks and you can keep them going forever. BBS are good but only if you feed them a little bit every couple of days.

I've never gotten swim bladder from microworms, but have from the BBS. Considering buying the frozen worm tablets from Petsmart. They aren't good for your fry, again fry like their food alive, but they are great for conditioning your breeding pairs.

I can give you more info if you like. I am currently setting up a halfmoon spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you for the info, defiantlypariah. We need an experienced breederon this forum to give us the right info instead of relying on a book. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## defiantlypariah (May 7, 2009)

Thank you. I've lost a lot of fry through trial and error. I kind of want to save anyone from the same losses I've had if possible. 

I'd post pictures of my two pairs, but my camera is MIA.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I feed my baby fish first bites powdered food. I buy it at a pet store in town here. the babies have always grown well and healthy with no ill effects. but some live food is good too. I heard people say On here.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A lot of info that I posted came from a book. If any of it is wrong or doesn't work, please feel free to tell us what you've done and what works for you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think betta fry need live food.


----------



## defiantlypariah (May 7, 2009)

Dramaqueen has it right. Betta fry total seem to recognize food unless it moves, in other words, is alive. The reason I swear by microworms is because they are slower than the betta fry, and the live in the tank longer, and don't tend to pollute it.

If you are concerned about your tank's water quality when you are breeding, Dalphnia are great at keeping the bacteria down and the fry will eat the baby Dalphnia, very nutrious.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes betta fry would do better on live food. i agree.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

So where are the local places you can find and raise the microworms???


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know where locally you can buy them but you can order them off the internet. Don't let them spawn until you have food for the fry!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I won't!!!! I am looking right now...(micro)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good. I hope you can find something.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have two cultures shipping to the house now...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats great!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Thats great crowntail.


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

So...whats the verdict? whats best to feed em?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Live food.


----------



## ibetta (May 12, 2009)

Fry don't eat pellet or flake food, I use infusoria, microworms, and BBS (dont use to much of this, it has been linked to swim bladder disorder)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have also heard that too much bbs wasn't good.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

So i read inthe second or third post about some Hikiara fry food. I actually have some of that I tried to feed to my baby ghost shrimp. I dont think they ate it though because they died :-(. But it is a very powdery almost like baby powder that can be mixed with water for it to sink or you can put just the powder in and it floats for a few minutes.

I dont know if betta fry will eat it or not, and Im not going to try on mine for a while (if I can finally get some), but just a thought. Petco has it for $3 for a decent size package.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not real sure about the Hikari First Bites. I think betta fry do best with live food. I'll need to look up the Hikari.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Microworms are great, and won't kill your fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Vinegar eels work too, I think.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh ya! can't breed without a good vinager eel culture! They never die on me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Vinegar eel cultures can be made at home, I think.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure, I used a starter culture so I wouldn't know.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Should the yolk float to the bottom for them to feed on it???


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Your using yolk?

It is real easy to mess things up with yolk and infusoria, since infusoria is hard to make and egg yolk easily makes the tank foul.

The fry should be able to eat no matter where the food is, so a semi floating food works best.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am growing Microworms now......What else should I try till they are ready to feed??


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I boiled a egg then mixed the yellow part with some water then feed....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The boiled egg yolk will work fine but don't use too much because it will foul the water.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I prefer BBS (baby brine shrimp), look up ideas for a hatchery, but anyway, I prefer to stay away from egg yolk and infusoria (since ALL my cultures just died, all 10 of them.).


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have looked up the info.. It says to keep the male in there instead of letting the fry lay at the bottom........if so....I removed him to soon....some were free swimming and laying at the bottom and then going to the top


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_brineshrimp_hatchery.php

This is how I setip my hatchery, hope it works for you.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

okay....I will try others out. Oh and I looked at the web for Petsmart, and they have fry starters....what do you all think???


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good info.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am totally trying it!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BBS are my personal choice.

Fry Starters, fry WILL NOT eat these, they would rather starve than eat this, though Atison Betta Starter is a great food, my friend tried these and only three fry survived. I use live food with a little bit of crushed up FDB.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

OKay! I will be trying your bbs thing and microworms...


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

dmhalfmoon said:


> BBS are my personal choice.
> 
> Fry Starters, fry WILL NOT eat these, they would rather starve than eat this, though Atison Betta Starter is a great food, my friend tried these and only three fry survived. I use live food with a little bit of crushed up FDB.


Wait does that attisons food work? Because Ive been looking for a good 2 week food and Id prefer not to go live.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yes Atison works great, I've used it on my first spawns, had no problem, but I got over my gross out phase and switched to live foods.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Atison actually works for a whole month, then you switch to Atison Betta Pro


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Where can you find this?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755322


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good. I hope it works for you.


----------

